# Saginella



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Is saginella moss OK in a viv? I've got a lot of space to work with in my soon to be leuc enclosure (it's 48" x 16" x 17") and I hope to have most of it well planted, but also an open area leading down to the water feature where I can feed out the flies and they won't escape into the foliage, and the frogs can play in an open space. I've heard that saginella can take up a lot of space if not pruned, but would it be OK for a decent sized open area?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

depends on how much you want to prune =) i have some that has spread from a 6"x6" plot to about 12"x12" in about a month. i dont know where it will stop, but it looks good so far!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

*Selaginellas*

If you would like a Selaginella that will sort of behave try Selaginella krausiana 'Brownii'. It is a very compact growing form of the typical Sleaginella krausiana.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

*saginella*

it's actually a fern. many of this species grow well and work great as a ground cover or attached to the cliffs or walls with some help - this is a great plant, i mean fern...LOL.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I want to know what type you guys are using that grows like that. I have never had it grow that well. I have it in one of my tnaks now and it is doing ok, but nothing like some people have described.



drunknmunky said:


> depends on how much you want to prune =) i have some that has spread from a 6"x6" plot to about 12"x12" in about a month. i dont know where it will stop, but it looks good so far!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

to get this fern to grow well, you'll need strong light, darinable soil, and a pH around 5. simply add peat and lots of sand to the substrate where you're planning to plant these and increase the amount of light. i use 8.0 in my tanks, compacts at times and have tried the small under the cabinet halogen lights from Home Depot - they all work good. you might also think of what substrate you're using as it might be too salty; manure based, to work.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Kyle...*

Kyle,

Your lack of success with it could because you only use gravel as a substrate in your tanks. I have had tanks get over grown with it, but I use a spaghum over gravel.

Melis



kyle1745 said:


> I want to know what type you guys are using that grows like that. I have never had it grow that well. I have it in one of my tnaks now and it is doing ok, but nothing like some people have described.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Kyle...*

The 2 tanks I have it in have dirt (1 for not much longer), it is alive in the one tank, just not growing like I have heard some people talk about. My latest 20gal high that is now home to my Teribilis. So I hope they don't smash it too much.



melissa68 said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Your lack of success with it could because you only use gravel as a substrate in your tanks. I have had tanks get over grown with it, but I use a spaghum over gravel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Kyle,

I've found that when you start it from cuttings, it is a little slow to start for the first 3 months or so. Once it establishes a good root base, it can really start to creep out. After reaching a "critical mass" of sorts, it can get a little unruly, as it branches off and grows from so many spots.

I'll have say that I have had different experiences than some others have had with the Selaginellas (I have only used plana, uncinata, and kraussinia 'aurea'), as I haven't found drainage to be important. It grows best for me right around the water areas, and will actually root very well on rock that is constantly under water. I also have some growing under my Java moss in a pond area. It's definitely tough stuff, but it does take some time to take off when started from cuttings.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine has grown, but has not taken off. Its from the clump you sent me awhile back.



Homer said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I've found that when you start it from cuttings, it is a little slow to start for the first 3 months or so. Once it establishes a good root base, it can really start to creep out. After reaching a "critical mass" of sorts, it can get a little unruly, as it branches off and grows from so many spots.
> 
> I'll have say that I have had different experiences than some others have had with the Selaginellas (I have only used plana, uncinata, and kraussinia 'aurea'), as I haven't found drainage to be important. It grows best for me right around the water areas, and will actually root very well on rock that is constantly under water. I also have some growing under my Java moss in a pond area. It's definitely tough stuff, but it does take some time to take off when started from cuttings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Kyle,

I have these if your interested and the return-exchange policy is good.

Selaginella kraussiana
Selaginella kraussiana aurea
Selaginella kraussiana 'Brownii'
Selaginella kraussiana 'Gold Tips'
Selaginella martensii albomarginata
Selaginella moellendorffii
Selaginella umbrosa
Selaginella uncinata

most are priced at about 3.00 per plant if your interested.

some of the reasons this fern allie won't take off are lower light, less drainable soil, not enough potasium in the root area...how much light do you have, what type of substrate are you using; really sandy works best, and you can use a small piece of ripe bannanna at the plant base press into the soil a bit to help the potasium needs some one told me once. i've never had to do that though.


----------

